# Marquette Grapes for sale



## Boyd (Sep 14, 2011)

Gots about 20 Marquette grape vine loaded with grapes. A whole lot more than I can use. 

When I last checked with my refractometer they were averaging 22 brix.

Vines are located near Kasota, MN. Fifty cents a gallon should do it. 

*You pick.*

Phone 507 625 5973 or Cell 507 304 3337.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

Curious as to what that would be per "pound"?


----------



## Boyd (Sep 14, 2011)

Got me! 

I would guess 3 to 5 pounds.

I weighed a 6 gallon pail of elderberries and that was 24 pounds including the pail.

I though $2.50 for a 5 gallon pail would be reasonable.

Going to pick a bunch this weekend and make some wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds very reasonable to me. Wish I was closer!


----------



## Boyd (Sep 14, 2011)

If you drive fast it is only 2 days one way.

I'll buy you a steak even.

How is that for incentive.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 14, 2011)

I just bought some muscadines, a one gallon freezer bag weighs a little over 5 pounds. A man down the road from me sells muscadines and he says a one gallon paint can will hold 5 pounds.

Semper Fi


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

Just curious, why you can't use them all? I have 30 vines. 10 Marquette, 10 Coret Noir, 10 Noirete. All in their 2nd leaf. I plan on using them all some day. 

Marquette supposedly makes a great wine!


----------



## Boyd (Sep 17, 2011)

My wine making area is about 12x14 feet, some of it taken up by a freezer, wine rack and stored bottles.

I wanted to amke 15 gallons of Marquette wine.

Anyway we had a freeze last tuesday and excess grapes are no longer a problem. I salvage about 50 gallons of grapes but it took over 8 hours.

I picked a 6 gallon for my pail aunt the other day in less than 15 minutes. 

Shee uses them for jelly. Very good jelly even. 

My fontinacs are not a problem. The a**hole farmer to the east sprayed them along with his corn.


----------



## thecrewking (Aug 19, 2015)

Boyd you still selling grapes? (I knows its been 4 years since this original post)


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 20, 2015)

Not sure of the Marquette, but a 6 gallon pail of Muscadine weighs in about 45-50 lbs last time I put one on the scale.


----------

